

Google’s webspam team gets the ultimate burn after asking for scraper sites - hkdobrev
http://9to5google.com/2014/02/28/googles-webspam-team-gets-the-ultimate-burn-after-asking-for-scraper-sites/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318203)

